# JLC Master Calendar vs JLC MUT Moon



## gknix

Hi everyone,

So I recently had the chance to try on several watches including the GO Panomaticlunar, IWC Portugese etc.
In the end, it came down to JLC 

I'm now asking for some opinions on how these watches feel on your wrists, looks in real life, reliability from prospective, current owners and all wonderful WUS members.

I am 25, and I wear a suit 5 days a week. I'd like to have this watch as a daily wearer including weekends as well! What do you think of these two watches and which one do you prefer, why?

*Master Calendar
*






*

Master Ultra Thin Moon 
*


----------



## omega1234

I prefer the MC


----------



## Dixan

The Master Calendar is exquisite. Just stunningly well made. It's not too thick, but does wear a tiny bit tall. A good weight and thickness, overall. It wears as a true 40 mm, or even a slightly small 40 mm (it's actually a 40.5 mm case), because of the Master Control-alike wide and flat bezel (compared to the slightly newer Master Control range models' thinner, more contoured bezels). Look at, for example, the Master Memovox's bezel. It's a bit thinner, and so the watch wears larger than the Master Calendar, even though it's a half mm less wide overall. I really love the Master Calendar, and I believe it would be a bit more versatile than the even dressier MUT Moon 39 mm. Keep in mind that a service for the MC is something like $1,600 USD. Not sure how much it costs to service the MUT Moon. Best of luck. They're both winners, IMHO.

Here's the 40.5 mm Master Calendar next to a 40 mm Master Memovox:










In real life, the Memovox wears larger than the Master Calendar than this photos suggests.


----------



## gouverneur

As a MUT Moon owner I don't think it gets much better in terms of an everyday dress watch to wear with suits (I, like you, am at a 5-6-days a week suit job). The watch slips perfectly under a shirt sleeve yet doesn't feel too thin or insubstantial.

In my mind, the Calendar's face actually is a little too busy. It just has so many features packed in there . . . I would prefer to see them remove the power reserve and instead move up the JLC logo to its standard place at the top of the face at 12. Currently it seems as if they squished it into the side (and with good reason -- that's the only place it fits!). Otherwise, I love the long-hand date feature and the sub-seconds with moon phase, which adds a little bit of variation on the normal three-hand watch and disrupts expectations.

This isn't me, but this is the best picture I've seen online of how the MUT Moon works with a suit or sport coat on:


----------



## mikeyc

I vote for the MUT also, the MC is too busy IMO. The MUT is timeless, no pun intended.


----------



## SGexpat

I'd go for the MUT moon for anyone wearing a suit that often (as I do). This is probably my classiest piece for office wear. The MC is great too, of course, but not nearly as dressy...


----------



## gknix

Thanks for the comments guys.
I was able to try them on for a short period of time at an AD today, however, I still can't seem to decide. I loved both and see merits to both. The only thing is that the MUT may seem a little 'too mature' for my age at 25? I'm not sure, it sure does look clean and because of its clean face it was very elegant. The dial with the arrows at each hour makes the watch more mature than its peer, ie. the original ultra thin.

On the other hand, I liked the features on the Master Calendar and it was not as thick as I imagined. It's almost as nice, but it seems much more suitable for a younger person like me.

Do you think MUT is more for more mature men than someone at their 20s?


----------



## gouverneur

I'm in my 20s as well and wearing the MUT Moon, but honestly this is an impossible question to answer.

I'd compare it to a person's tastes in suits. Generally young guys will go for a slim fitting suit, but even among the young there is great variation between those who go to work in suits with 2" lapels and with 2" skinny ties (think a Tiger of Sweden look) vs. those who wear a Brooks Brothers Milano but still keep their ties around 3.25" in width. Is a Brooks Brothers suit and a tie of ordinary width "unsuitable" for a young person, or is the skinny GQ look more suitable? That's really something you just have to decide based on your own preferences -- you're the one who has to look yourself in the mirror every day and like what you're wearing, not us! Get what you love and you'll never regret it; get what other people to tell you to, and you'll be taking a bath on selling it on these forums in a year.



gknix said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> I was able to try them on for a short period of time at an AD today, however, I still can't seem to decide. I loved both and see merits to both. The only thing is that the MUT may seem a little 'too mature' for my age at 25? I'm not sure, it sure does look clean and because of its clean face it was very elegant. The dial with the arrows at each hour makes the watch more mature than its peer, ie. the original ultra thin.
> 
> On the other hand, I liked the features on the Master Calendar and it was not as thick as I imagined. It's almost as nice, but it seems much more suitable for a younger person like me.
> 
> Do you think MUT is more for more mature men than someone at their 20s?


----------



## SGexpat

gouverneur said:


> I'm in my 20s as well and wearing the MUT Moon, but honestly this is an impossible question to answer.
> 
> I'd compare it to a person's tastes in suits. Generally young guys will go for a slim fitting suit, but even among the young there is great variation between those who go to work in suits with 2" lapels and with 2" skinny ties (think a Tiger of Sweden look) vs. those who wear a Brooks Brothers Milano but still keep their ties around 3.25" in width. Is a Brooks Brothers suit and a tie of ordinary width "unsuitable" for a young person, or is the skinny GQ look more suitable? That's really something you just have to decide based on your own preferences -- you're the one who has to look yourself in the mirror every day and like what you're wearing, not us! Get what you love and you'll never regret it; get what other people to tell you to, and you'll be taking a bath on selling it on these forums in a year.


Great comment. I'm in my early thirties and definitely would have worn the MUT moon has it been out in my twenties..


----------



## NWP627

Which ever one you do get please post some pictures.


----------



## jasonfsun

I'm stuck on the same choice.....oh boy!! I saw a watch review on the MUT moon, but anyone wrote a review on the Master Calendar yet??? How thick is the clendar?


----------



## wherzig

Maybe heresy to ask in this forum, but what made you knock the PanomaticLunar off your list? That watch makes me drool.

That said, I don't think the MUT Moon is at all inappropriate for someone in his twenties, and it will look equally classy on you in your fifties -- or on your son in HIS twenties, IMO. I think it's timeless, perfectly executed in its design and will wear better over the decades than the MC.

I'm not speaking from "first-wrist" experience, though, so take my comments with the requisite grain of salt. 

Good luck!


----------



## jasonfsun

Does anyone know how much MUT service will cost? I heard Master Calendar is in the 1500 range.


----------



## SGexpat

jasonfsun said:


> Does anyone know how much MUT service will cost? I heard Master Calendar is in the 1500 range.


Between 500 and 750 I'd estimate based on past experience with service costs on jlc's . I do not believe 1500 for the mc. I believe the pricing is available on jlc's website or you can call their service centre. max 900 I'd guess unless there's something specific broken.


----------



## NMGE17

I cannot add much to waht others have said. I have the MC and it is a fantastic watch with beauty and complications. I wear it to the office, it is the dressiest watch I wear with others divers or pilot watches, and for leisure. It is much thicker and more complex visually though so if it is a dressier watch you want then the MUT is the one for you of the two.

Nigel


----------



## gknix

Hi everyone thanks for all the comments.

Since then, I went to multiple ADs and tried on the watches several times! I even ended up trying other models that I didn't think look good in pictures...and surprise surprise. I've made a completely different choice.

I went with the Reverso Grande GMT. 

I'll revisit these choices again later on, but I have to say that the master geographic is gorgeous in person. 

As for the MUT moon, as much as I find the watch classy in all aspects, I actually didn't like the silver sunburst colours in the middle. The form factor is hard to beat, but in the end the center colours of the silver wasnt to my liking. 
Yet, features that are on the Master Calendar appear in many other models/brands, which may not make the watch as much of a keeper in the long term? Not sure.

Either way, I will enjoy the reverso and hope to keep this iconic piece in the collection as I start to develop mine for the future.!


----------



## jasonfsun

I visited AD the other day. Loved the master calendar, except it was slightly too thick (1-2mm thinner it would been perfect)...the AD didn't carry the MUT, so still hoping to get a glimpse of it before deciding... can anyone comment on the dial size and it's thickness? 

MUT casing is at 39mm but with it's thin bezel i feel like the dial might be bigger than the 40mm casing of calendar as it's dial is probably in the 35-37 range...The thickness of the MUT is where i think would come on top being just near the 10mm range vs the 13mm range of the calendar.

Pricing is ~700 apart for either model....i'm torn!!!!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Both are outstanding watches in their own right.But if you want something more dressy then the master ultra thin is what I recommend


----------



## gouverneur

Hey,

MUT Moon is 36mm across the dial. What's your wrist size? I have pretty skinny wrists at 6.5" and think the face size, total diameter, and lug-to-lug of the MUT Moon are pretty close to ideal for me as a dress watch. Thickness is 10mm, and I have different impressions at different times about its thickness. If you really look at it while holding your arm straight out, it actually does not appear to be what I'd call an "ultra thin" watch. But when seen face on or in any normal context (e.g., if I look at it in a mirror and see how it would look from another person's perspective) it is very flat to the wrist and has a very low profile like a good ultra thin watch.



jasonfsun said:


> I visited AD the other day. Loved the master calendar, except it was slightly too thick (1-2mm thinner it would been perfect)...the AD didn't carry the MUT, so still hoping to get a glimpse of it before deciding... can anyone comment on the dial size and it's thickness?
> 
> MUT casing is at 39mm but with it's thin bezel i feel like the dial might be bigger than the 40mm casing of calendar as it's dial is probably in the 35-37 range...The thickness of the MUT is where i think would come on top being just near the 10mm range vs the 13mm range of the calendar.
> 
> Pricing is ~700 apart for either model....i'm torn!!!!


----------



## jasonfsun

I have a small wrise too, 7.5 inch.

I tried on the master calendar, size wise it's great. The thickness is slightly higher than i would like, but from a third person of view, it look lovely...side profile view is where i have my doubts...



gouverneur said:


> Hey,
> 
> MUT Moon is 36mm across the dial. What's your wrist size? I have pretty skinny wrists at 6.5" and think the face size, total diameter, and lug-to-lug of the MUT Moon are pretty close to ideal for me as a dress watch. Thickness is 10mm, and I have different impressions at different times about its thickness. If you really look at it while holding your arm straight out, it actually does not appear to be what I'd call an "ultra thin" watch. But when seen face on or in any normal context (e.g., if I look at it in a mirror and see how it would look from another person's perspective) it is very flat to the wrist and has a very low profile like a good ultra thin watch.


----------



## SGexpat

gknix said:


> Hi everyone thanks for all the comments.
> 
> Since then, I went to multiple ADs and tried on the watches several times! I even ended up trying other models that I didn't think look good in pictures...and surprise surprise. I've made a completely different choice.
> 
> I went with the Reverso Grande GMT.
> 
> I'll revisit these choices again later on, but I have to say that the master geographic is gorgeous in person.
> 
> As for the MUT moon, as much as I find the watch classy in all aspects, I actually didn't like the silver sunburst colours in the middle. The form factor is hard to beat, but in the end the center colours of the silver wasnt to my liking.
> Yet, features that are on the Master Calendar appear in many other models/brands, which may not make the watch as much of a keeper in the long term? Not sure.
> 
> Either way, I will enjoy the reverso and hope to keep this iconic piece in the collection as I start to develop mine for the future.!


Great choice!!! Please share pics!


----------



## SGexpat

jasonfsun said:


> I visited AD the other day. Loved the master calendar, except it was slightly too thick (1-2mm thinner it would been perfect)...the AD didn't carry the MUT, so still hoping to get a glimpse of it before deciding... can anyone comment on the dial size and it's thickness?
> 
> MUT casing is at 39mm but with it's thin bezel i feel like the dial might be bigger than the 40mm casing of calendar as it's dial is probably in the 35-37 range...The thickness of the MUT is where i think would come on top being just near the 10mm range vs the 13mm range of the calendar.
> 
> Pricing is ~700 apart for either model....i'm torn!!!!


Did you see the new thin rdm - might be up your alley....


----------



## jasonfsun

Oh boy...something about the dial isn't clicking with me...too "mono-tone"...



SGexpat said:


> Did you see the new thin rdm - might be up your alley....


----------



## jasonfsun

What's the recent purchase pricing on a master calendar? I was able to get 25% off from an AD....no clue whether that's a good price or not.


----------



## gouverneur

25% sounds pretty exceptional, I'd go for it.


----------

